# Stuff that looks like people....................



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Now i make no apologies for this post, it's fully weird 

Those who have me on facebook will have seen these, but i have a strange addiction to collecting photos of things that look like people, i just can't go anywhere without seeing these things, it's taking over my life :lol: 
Anyway, here's some of my collection 


















































































































































































i think i need help.... :?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Naw - you just like symetry!! n(grr sp??!!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I am borderline obsessional about things being symmetrical.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Umm I wouldn't say I am borderline - I AM obsessed""

Just sat here doing the advertising for Friday - struggling to get lineage where I want it using someone elses server!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant.

I hope the 'elastoplast' bath isn't yours! :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

How about a house that looks like Adolf Hitler :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Weird yet curiously entertaining  Although you must know some very strange looking people :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: some of those really were pretty good. There seems to be a theme where the "faces" either look surprised/shocked or very twisted and evil!

Shocked









Evil


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

This is kinda freaky... They are taking over the worrrrllllldd


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Seig heil


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

You absolute bloody nutter. ..........Lovin yer work


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's Hitler Cat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Nah Rich, our Bath is white 

I saw that Hitler house, i think it's pretty poor tbh, maybe if it didn't have the downstairs windows :?

I like Hitler Cat though :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Nah Rich, our Bath is white
> 
> I saw that Hitler house, i think it's pretty poor tbh, maybe if it didn't have the downstairs windows :?
> 
> I like Hitler Cat though :lol:


I love it Luke you are actually giving an opinion on wether a house looks like Hitler... CLASSIC :lol:

Little Old "OCD" me will now be looking everywhere for faces


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

There was also some good ones on PH

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=748564


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG thanks! That's my dream thread :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Freak  'nuff said.

Charlie


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> How about a house that looks like Adolf Hitler :roll:


OMG  that house is about two miles away from me in Swansea


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Someone pointed out that our new fridge looks quite smug in this shot


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

haha, smug fridge 

Met this little fella in Leeds over the weekend


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Someone pointed out that our new fridge looks quite smug in this shot


Looks like Fisher and Paykel but is it? Chunkier handles... We have one too! 










Great product in a world of ugly appliances. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> haha, smug fridge
> 
> Met this little fella in Leeds over the weekend


I've got a chimney pot that I spotted this morning. No camera but I'll snap it tomorrow. I like this thread...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Someone pointed out that our new fridge looks quite smug in this shot
> ...


God, no. Nice they may be, but they come at a nice price too. Think it's a Hotpoint.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Double post.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This is it.

http://www.appliancesonline.co.uk/produ ... 15041.aspx


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dude you finally posted them on here! Love them I have a few that I was going to send you on Facebook but got lazy :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

aww some of those look sad!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Just had to resurrect this old post with this


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well its official! luke has finaly lost the plot & see's faces everywhere looking at him. guess it takes all sorts to make this world, & right about now oceans will pop up with something even worse lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha, i don't do cars, as they're usually designed to look like faces 

Here's a grumpy fish man thing i saw the other day


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a few more :lol:

Screaming door handle man:









Surprised muffin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

What about people who look like stuff....
here's a c  nt.....


----------

